# Finding a soft comb



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I use one like that on my pups neck and legs. She prefers it over the slicker.

I used a sturdy human plastic comb when she was a baby to get her used to it


----------



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

Dunmar said:


> I use one like that on my pups neck and legs. She prefers it over the slicker.
> 
> I used a sturdy human plastic comb when she was a baby to get her used to it


thank you! I’ll have to try it. That soft bristle brush does nothing ! Two strokes and it’s full.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

oh you should try a tangle teezer or a wet brush- they are mande for people, different brands but same concept! i got the ones for humans and use it on my dogs and they LOVE it (* i believe tangle teezer makes a dog version but the one for people works fine)

i still use a rake to go through them weekly to remove most of the loose fur, but the tangle teezer that i use for the dogs is good for daily brushing and removes a ton of fur as well, and they really enjoy getting brushed with it.


----------

